# DMI2 Miami blocks



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello it's been about two weeks now and I have not got any blocks at 10pm when I wait around for 10pm there's like only 2 blocks 10am that I can never get and 11am it's never been this hard to get a block at 10pm for the next day has anyone been having this problem and is anyone getting blocks like really early in the morning ? Thanks


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

It's been a month for me and I have yet to see 1 block


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't even know what a block looks like.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Blocks are very hard to come by right now and you're not alone. Been going on a few weeks now. Most of us are seeing the same things, only 1 or 2 blocks at 10pm. Have hopes that things will loosen up soon.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I think all warehouses are less busy than normal. People in Cali seem to be busier than us since logistics is just rolling out there. Hang in there, its starting to pick up again at my warehouse yours should be no different with the holidays coming up.


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I think all warehouses are less busy than normal. People in Cali seem to be busier than us since logistics is just rolling out there. Hang in there, its starting to pick up again at my warehouse yours should be no different with the holidays coming up.


Thank you I hope so


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I was told recently at my warehouse it is because of two things-

1) Managers were scheduling too many early morning blocks the night before (10pm), which was before they knew how many packages were coming in the next morning resulting in too many AM drivers. They said they are releasing minimal blocks now at 10pm and more in the AM after they have received packages for the day and can do an accurate count of how many drivers they will actually need that day.

2) They have been onboarding new drivers like crazy in the past month or two in order to get ready for the holiday rush (so what few 10pm blocks are available go very quickly.)

g


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

gaj said:


> I was told recently at my warehouse it is because of two things-
> 
> 1) Managers were scheduling too many early morning blocks the night before (10pm), which was before they knew how many packages were coming in the next morning resulting in too many AM drivers. They said they are releasing minimal blocks now at 10pm and more in the AM after they have received packages for the day and can do an accurate count of how many drivers they will actually need that day.
> 
> ...


Thank you I got a better understanding now


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

It's crazy how the blocks have dried up there. I used to work one every day. Now I'm lucky if I can pick up 2 in the week.


----------

